# Lyra & Gemini R.I.P



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I knew they weren't acting normal for the last few days, but I didn't think it was this bad. It started out with Lyra not using one of her pectorals and Gemini laying on the bottom, so I took them out of the sorority and put them in a divided 5 gallon. Then I noticed last night that Gemini was really bloated and had cottony stuff on her, so I immediately separated Lyra, and then while acclimating her, dropped her on the floor  

Now I wake up this morning to them both dead. And I know if I had just kept Lyra in the sorority she probably would still be alive, at least she could still get air then. I don't even know what to do with the bodies, I can't bury them, the ground is frozen. Do I flush them? That just sounds so dirty :/ R.I.P beautiful girls. Especially my one and only Lyra. 









Lyra. 

Gemini.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry, Panthera. :-( You could hold a little burial for them...like by a tree or in a flower garden is how I'd do it...so they could be absorbed by those plants... I'm kind of into spiritual things, so I'd believe that they would stay with you even longer that way...sorry for your loss.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww I'm sorry. But, theyre in a big betta ocean now =3


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Friedrich frozen outside in an altoids tin until the weather warms enough to put him in the ground. Perhaps that would work for you?

I'm sorry. They were both beautiful fish. I remember seeing them in a different thread and thinking that.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I went ahead and flushed them yesterday morning  I know its not really what I wanted to do, but they're just bodies now. I hope they're someplace better now, and at least I can take comfort in knowing they had at least a semi-good home for a a month-a few weeks before they died. Hell of a lot better then the death cups.


----------

